
Facebook Connect for iPhone. Friends Now Included. - peter123
http://developers.facebook.com/news.php?blog=1&story=213
======
Timothee
My major issue with social networking sites is that when the fad for one
passes, you have to rebuild your network on the next one.

I have also seen many apps which relied on some social parts but for which you
have to build your network again.

So, I really like this since it allows one to develop a social app without
having to manage the social network part. You have to admit that Facebook has
been doing a great job at making their network prevalent and ubiquitous. Which
is kind of worrying I suppose.

